# 2/16



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Private pond guys so dont get your hopes up...just letting you know there are still fish in florida. Had a great day out in the sun catching some keepers and hanging out with friends.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Those are some big-ass bream!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch Jeff, do you know any ponds we could drop my two man boat in and catch bass?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine mess of freshwater fish!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

larry we have been looking around for new spots...trying to get back into fresh water fishing some. Ill let ya know if we find anything worth fishing


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bream... Those would have been a blast on a fly rod!


----------

